# Advice needed - Do loose mineral licks go 'off' / 'out of date'



## KatherineLB (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi everyone - I hope someone can help.

Just before Christmas we picked up our first 2 Dexter cows with their 6mo and 7 mo heifer calves. They're settling in well, and one has pretty much weaned her calf before she calves again in March. I'm expecting the other to wean hers shortly.

I've been wanting to start them on loose mineral lick ad lib, they're currently using the same type of Lactavite lick block they were using on their previous place (I'm limiting the amount of change all at once as much as possible).


I have half an *old* box of loose minterals which we used to give our Angus in their feed (not ad lib) - it has a date of manufacture but no use by date. I've been trawling through old posts to see if I could find an answer to my question on whether or not loose mineral mixes go 'bad', 'expire', or generally become out of date.

The original box of minerals is based on Pat Coleby's proportions (primarily dolomite with seaweed meal, copper sulphate & sulphur) and was stored dry and in the dark. I also have a separate box of seaweed meal that was stored the same way that also has a DOM but no use by date. They both are clean and dry - and smell exactly as they did when we first got them - I'm thinking years ago.

I wrote to both manufacturers/suppliers, but as yet neither have got back to me.

I really don't want to waste potentially still perfectly good minerals, and I want to start giving the cows their minerals ASAP - but I also don't want to make them sick.

Thanks in advance

Katherine in Australia


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

If I were you, I would source fresh mineral now in order for the cattle to have immediate access and then once you are able to secure information regarding the older mineral you have on hand possibly blend the old and the new to get the old all used up. Just my thoughts


----------



## KatherineLB (Dec 27, 2015)

sassafras manor said:


> If I were you, I would source fresh mineral now in order for the cattle to have immediate access and then once you are able to secure information regarding the older mineral you have on hand possibly blend the old and the new to get the old all used up. Just my thoughts


Good idea Sassafras Manor

I finally found a source of the new minerals I want. They open again mid week after the Christmas/New Year shut down and sell the minerals recommended by Pat Coleby in a starter box containing individual packs. They're specifically provided to put out separately, along with the Seaweed Meal.

The one I already have is a pre-mixed box including the Seaweed Meal (to Pat Coleby's proportions) - so I'd probably have to have a separate compartment of the ad lib feeder for the combined lick, as well as the individual components. Which I don't mind doing. That way they can really pick and choose depending on what they need. 

But I will be mindful on starting out with only a little (with mostly dolomite and perhaps the seaweed meal) to see how it goes and what they choose.

We plan on keeping the current mineral block lick out for them as well, since that is what they have been used to at their previous place. And I have to look into a salt lick too I guess, it will be a real smorgasbord for a while til they transition to the loose mineral feeder.

Thanks again

Regards

Katherine


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

KatherineLB said:


> I finally found a source of the new minerals I want. They open again mid week after the Christmas/New Year shut down and sell the minerals recommended by Pat Coleby in a starter box containing individual packs. They're specifically provided to put out separately, along with the Seaweed Meal.


Which company?


----------



## KatherineLB (Dec 27, 2015)

rosalind said:


> Which company?


Hi Rosalind

The product is Vitalic I think the manufacturer is Nutrimol (without getting the box out)
Regards
Katherine


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## KatherineLB (Dec 27, 2015)

rosalind said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out!


Not a problem Rosalind. 

I got mine from a Vitec outlet in a pre-mix box. Now they have them individually packaged in the starter pack which I would like better (everything to get you started - dolomite, copper, sulphur, lime, seaweed meal and salt - I think, plus instructions on how to make an ad lib feeder). They have the minerals individually if you know what you're after as well as other things like cod liver oil, liquid supplements etc.

Regards

Katherine in Australia


----------



## KatherineLB (Dec 27, 2015)

rosalind said:


> Which company?


Hi Rosalind

I ended up getting a message back from Multicrop - the 'Vitalic Nutritional Loose-Mix Lick for Animals' by Nutrimol (formulated to Pat Coleby's specifications) doesn't expire.

The product name details I copied from the box. 

Hope that helps

Regards

Katherine


----------

